# Longtime TRT but thinking about another kid



## Steele Ice (Apr 25, 2020)

Ok guys here's the deal.  I'm 47yo and have been off and on (mostly on) trt for about 9 years.  Me and the wife have been thinking about having another kid.  The issue is thought of coming off of trt just to feel like shit for months while trying is not something that i'm looking forward to at all.  Let me get some things out of the way, I know guys have had kids on trt, gear etc but shit not happening for me so far.  I'm on Test cyp 100mg/week.  I was given hcg but never took it before because initially I didn't understand what it was for (it wasn't explained properly) but after I understood, we weren't planning on having another kid and I didn't care about the size of my boys. Honestly, I never paid attention to the size of my balls probably because I never heard a woman comment on the size of someone's balls before, well never in a good way at least.  Well no question that they have atrophied and I noticed the size of my load is a lot less than it used to be.  I have been researching alot of stuff and this is where I am now.

I have started taking the hcg to try to stimulate spermatogenesis.  I also know that Clomid is used to induce spermatogenesis as well.  I did read Dave Palumbo's fertility protocol as well.  This is where I need some more info.  I talked with my doc and he told me that the purpose of the hcg was to prevent testicular atrophy and preserve fertility so I could still stay on trt and take hcg.  Is there any benefit to adding Clomid and Nolvadex too.  And if I did add them, I would guess that I would have to come off of trt before adding Clomid and Nolvadex ?

Anyone with any knowledge or personal experience please comment.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 25, 2020)

Not sure about your protocol, but keep in mind if your wife is close to your age she may have fertility issues too.It’s harsh but woman over 35 are considered geriatric in these regards.   

This is an important thing for you both.   I hate it when people say see a doctor, but in this case  I recommend you see a fertility doctor together.Your wife may not be very supportive if you say your fertility advice came from some meatheads on an weightlifting forum


----------



## Jin (Apr 25, 2020)

Go get a sperm count and see what you need to do. Don’t just guess.


----------



## Steele Ice (Apr 25, 2020)

Yeah, the next step is for me to see a doctor. The wife went first as she had an IUD in for a while after our last kid.  Shes GTG but I guess i'm avoiding going because I don't want to hear them tell me to get off trt.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 25, 2020)

Steele Ice said:


> Yeah, the next step is for me to see a doctor. The wife went first as she had an IUD in for a while after our last kid.  Shes GTG but I guess i'm avoiding going because I don't want to hear them tell me to get off trt.



They won't tell you to get off of TRT. If they do, they are morons. That won't make a difference. Maybe add hcg?

I can't imagine wanting another kid at 47. That sounds crazy to me. Tell your son/daughter to have a kid and play with your grandkids lol. You could be using a walker by the time your kid graduates and dead before they are married.

Its your life though.


----------



## Steele Ice (Apr 25, 2020)

That's kind of my point. My son is 4.  I married late.  I figured I'd get him some help for when I fall apart. jk.  Not really.  I guess the reality is I could've have a kid at 20 and still check before they were to become a teenager or something.


----------



## Steele Ice (Apr 25, 2020)

I went and paid out the ass for labwork through AnyLabTest Now on thursday and was told that I would get my results back Monday but actually emailed me today.  My LH and FSH majorly suppressed.  Both less than 0.2.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 25, 2020)

Steele Ice said:


> I went and paid out the ass for labwork through AnyLabTest Now on thursday and was told that I would get my results back Monday but actually emailed me today.  My LH and FSH majorly suppressed.  Both less than 0.2.



You won’t see an increase in those with HCG.  HCG mimics them, but doesn’t change their values.  Mine have been non-existent both with an hcg protocol and without.   

My advice would be either go jizz in a cup and find out your sperm count and work with a fertility doctor or spend the next three months having fun and screwing like rabbits to see if something takes.

Also make sure you time things to your wife’s fertility cycle. I it peaks when there is a 1/8th moon, Venus is in her 3rd furthest distance from the sun, and you hear a wolf howl on a foggy night after midnight.


----------



## Steele Ice (Apr 25, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> You won’t see an increase in those with HCG.  HCG mimics them, but doesn’t change their values.  Mine have been non-existent both with an hcg protocol and without.
> 
> My advice would be either go jizz in a cup and find out your sperm count and work with a fertility doctor or spend the next three months having fun and screwing like rabbits to see if something takes.
> 
> Also make sure you time things to your wife’s fertility cycle. I it peaks when there is a 1/8th moon, Venus is in her 3rd furthest distance from the sun, and you hear a wolf howl on a foggy night after midnight.




Will do !!  Thanx bro


----------

